# ME-109 and Spitfire



## sunny91 (Mar 18, 2009)

Watch your head it is fast and low....

Sunny


----------



## timshatz (Mar 18, 2009)

Cool


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 18, 2009)

i wonder if its CGI something doesn't feel right


----------



## Célérité (Mar 19, 2009)

Very nice, they don't fly very hight...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2009)

It doesn't look/feel right but I'm still not sure if it is CGI or not because you can hear both people talking and cameras going throughout the video. If it is CGI it is pretty damn good work, if it isn't it is a pretty cool video. Nice find sunny.


----------



## ONE_HELLCAT (Mar 19, 2009)

There aren't many 109's of that type flying, are there? Couldn't you look that up and then decide if its CGI or not? If it is, the guy is clever in including the talking and camera clicks. I almost want to say its real in the way the camera focuses on the 109. If the 109 was added in later, the camera would probably focus on the Spitfire instead.


----------



## Kingscoy (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi,
It's the real deal. The 109 is Messerschmitt Me109G-10, Black 2. I know it was owned by Hans Dittes. The film was made at Duxford. 

cheers,
Sander


----------



## beaupower32 (Mar 20, 2009)

The sound of the 109 is second to none in my book. Just hearing it gives me the chills. I might get flamed for this, but I think is sounds better than the Merlin.


----------



## renrich (Mar 20, 2009)

Very good. Hard to tell them apart head on. Would be tough to be an AA gunner on the ground.


----------



## Patrick1974 (Mar 22, 2009)

very great video and on a personall note i think the sound of the spit is much better


----------



## imalko (Mar 22, 2009)

beaupower32 said:


> The sound of the 109 is second to none in my book. Just hearing it gives me the chills. I might get flamed for this, but I think is sounds better than the Merlin.



 8)


----------



## gwalch (Mar 23, 2009)

They both sound fantastic.
I'd love to hear the 109 in person.
Have heard many Spitfires but not a 109. They sound mean on the videos.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 25, 2009)

Good post Sunny. Love to hear those radiators whistle.


----------

